# Habitation door retainer



## beagle2

I have the usual retainer that is supposed to hold the door open, but the slightest breath of wind will defeat it. I bought a new one off ebay but it was no better. Anyone know of an alternative which doesn't involve making new holes? Are some replacements of better quality than others?


----------



## harrison

You need to buy one which hooks together or your wasting your time, if you live near Worcester, I will fit it for you free

Paul


----------



## adonisito

I replaced ours (identical to your pic.) before the Summer, I don't think I got it off ebay. It works fine with wind, I suspect some replacements are indeed better then others.


----------



## p-c

Hi
I also replaced our MH door retainers, same as your photo, with the same type. A great improvement. Did you replace both parts or only one side?
I agree a hook type must be better but I did not want different screw holes so tried this first.
p-c


----------



## stevegos

I have the identical latch. Replaced and it was no better. Would slam shut if a butterfly went past.

I used a hot air gun to heat up the male part of the latch so it was slightly softened and just squeezed it a bit to make it wider by about 0.5mm and it now works much better but it still sometimes slams shut with a big gust of wind.


----------



## pomme1

I have the same problem, as I suspect do many others, and was thinking of changing mine. Do I assume that they are simply pop-rivetted to the outerskin, in my case GRP.? 

I was a little concerned that re-rivetting them could possibly crack the skin.

Roger


----------



## aldra

We use a strong sucker

One on the door, one on the van

A fine knotted bungee between

Works brilliantly, also on the garage as the hound from hell is in there behind wire doors

He should be behind prison doors but that's another story :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## GordonBennet

I've found that sticking a piece of thin card (*** packet type) in the slot will add just enough friction to keep things in place in pretty strong winds. Any stronger and I want to close the door anyway.

Call me a cheapskate. Oh, some of you already have...... ;-)


----------



## vicdicdoc

I've the same problem with those plastic catches . . . Anyone know where to get an RV metal hook type catch ?


----------



## ThePrisoner

> ="vicdicdoc"]I've the same problem with those plastic catches . . . Anyone know where to get an RV metal hook type catch ?


Don't know if this any help, but Andy (techno100) fitted one of these to his van recently and also shows a pic in his long running thread.

Here's the gubbins:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151301951956?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## charlieivan

I have had the same problem with every van we have had. Years ago I bought a long bungee strap and use that fixed to the door handle and either the mirror or hook it to the front wheel. Even with new retaining clips fitted I always use the strap. Works on the garage door also so have got a strap for that as well.


----------



## Bob44again

ThePrisoner said:


> Here's the gubbins:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151301951956?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


NB sadly yon e-bay gubbins seller has only one left & is away until 8th Sept.

As another long-term sufferer of this problem, (and ever fearful of the Grandbrats pinky digits being sliced off by a slammed door from the Witterings sea breezes) my interim solution needs just an old seat belt (but any decent webbing strap would do).

With one end looped over NS wing mirror, the other end loops over the opened habitation door's inner handle, adjust to remove the slack and voila, the door stays open.

I repeat 'interim' until I too can find a suitable permanent catch...


----------



## Kev1

Our door on our Hobby is curved and opens only about 110degrees 
It's a bloody nuisance
About the only thing I would really change about the van.
I wish we could find a suitable stay to hold it in the open position anyone got any ideas please


----------



## DonA

Kev1 said:


> Our door on our Hobby is curved and opens only about 110degrees
> It's a bloody nuisance
> About the only thing I would really change about the van.
> I wish we could find a suitable stay to hold it in the open position anyone got any ideas please


I think Aldra's post in this thread is a good idea, suction cups! You can get loads of them off ebay and you can get a suction cup travel washing line which could be adjusted to the size you want


----------



## ThePrisoner

These in maplins

http://www.maplin.co.uk/search?text=Mini+Suction+Cup+Dent+Puller

Anyone used them?


----------



## boringfrog

More here 

and here


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good evening,

All door retainers will fail, these more so but perhaps this perception is because it is the most common in use.

Dethleffs use a far superior variant of this retainer which you can see below. The female catch is hinged so makes better contact with the male, and the plastic is much more hard wearing with a longer service life.

These can be purchased from your preferred Dethleffs part number 700472 with a suggested selling price of €1.46 (subject to conversion to sterling and the addition of VAT).










Regards,
Chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn

I too like Aldra's solution and think I 'll give it try. Previously I have tried putting a small scrap of kitchen towel between the two parts and this has helped a little. Andrew Ball has suggested propping the door open with a walking pole and this works better than the paper. The sucker system sounds good though. 

Chris


----------



## andrewball1000

I replaced those traditional catches each year to no avail. Instead I jamb an extending walking pole from the ground into the open door. Faultless. However I do like the alternative that has been posted and may try that.


----------



## smiler

The method i have used over the last 10 years is, remove both pieces of the catch , join together, drill a say 4mm hole through the center of both bits, replace both to the van.Take a piece of 3mm wire and bend to a U shape preferably with square corners, insert through legs through both holes when door is open. this has never let me down


----------



## teemyob

premiermotorhomes said:


> Good evening,
> 
> All door retainers will fail, these more so but perhaps this perception is because it is the most common in use.
> 
> Dethleffs use a far superior variant of this retainer which you can see below. The female catch is hinged so makes better contact with the male, and the plastic is much more hard wearing with a longer service life.
> 
> These can be purchased from your preferred Dethleffs part number 700472 with a suggested selling price of €1.46 (subject to conversion to sterling and the addition of VAT).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Chris


Are we able to order these form you?.

I bought some of those heavy duty horse box ones years ago. Still in the packet as I just could not bring myself to stick or screw them to a nice MH.

TM


----------



## WildThingsKev

Chris, do these have the same hole centres as the ones many of us have?


----------



## coppo

Its a disgrace isn't it, £40, £50, £60 grand for a motorhome and they use sh1te catches like this. 

To get a decent catch in the first place you have to spend a kings ransom on a Concorde etc.

Our Top of the range Hymer S820 just had gas struts on all doors but on the main door this used to slam shut in big gusts so a proper metal catch would have been good.

It needs everyone to tell/lobby the bloody people who make them and EVENTUALLY it may change.

Thanks to who posted the link, £5.95 for a decent metal catch, even if you required 5, 2 garage doors, hab door, locker etc, it would add a massive £29.75 to the cost :roll: 

Mind you 5 plastic catches would cost them about 50p, 10p each, so they are saving another £29.25.

Paul.


----------



## arao99

My Habitation door will stay open if I can get male part on door into the female part on the outside wall of the motorhome using a teaspoon ,does anyone no how to adjust the catch or is it just a cheap Elddis catch.

:x 
David


----------



## coppo

:lol: 

Bits of cardboard from *** packets, teaspoons, some cracking ideas here.

Seriously though, rubbish isn't it that we have to resort to this.

Paul.


----------



## nicholsong

I am just wondering whether it is possible to drill a small diameter hole through the teo elements of the retainers and fit a split-pin to hold the door open.

My MH is not here so I cannot check on ours.

Geoff


----------



## premiermotorhomes

arao99 said:


> My Habitation door will stay open if I can get male part on door into the female part on the outside wall of the motorhome using a teaspoon ,does anyone no how to adjust the catch or is it just a cheap Elddis catch.
> 
> :x
> David


Good afternoon David,

This is a commonly used door retainer on static caravans known as a Viva; these are strong long lasting catches and will keep the door firmly open, however as with all plastics they will deteriorate over time and the barrel on the male half will become detached. With regards to pushing the two together just make sure the two halves marry well, and then a firm push should be sufficient; it is unlikely this is the standard retainer and may have been replaced by a previous owner.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes

teemyob said:


> premiermotorhomes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening,
> 
> All door retainers will fail, these more so but perhaps this perception is because it is the most common in use.
> 
> Dethleffs use a far superior variant of this retainer which you can see below. The female catch is hinged so makes better contact with the male, and the plastic is much more hard wearing with a longer service life.
> 
> These can be purchased from your preferred Dethleffs part number 700472 with a suggested selling price of €1.46 (subject to conversion to sterling and the addition of VAT).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Are we able to order these form you?.
> 
> I bought some of those heavy duty horse box ones years ago. Still in the packet as I just could not bring myself to stick or screw them to a nice MH.
> 
> TM
Click to expand...

Good afternoon TM,

I currently have 66 in stock at the present time, so you would be welcome to purchase from myself should you decide these meet your needs, however all Dethleffs dealers 'should' carry these in stock.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes

WildThingsKev said:


> Chris, do these have the same hole centres as the ones many of us have?


Good afternoon WildThingsKev,

Yes, these share the same screw centres as the standard Venetta door retainer.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## arao99

premiermotorhomes said:


> arao99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Habitation door will stay open if I can get male part on door into the female part on the outside wall of the motorhome using a teaspoon ,does anyone no how to adjust the catch or is it just a cheap Elddis catch.
> 
> :x
> David
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon David,
> 
> This is a commonly used door retainer on static caravans known as a Viva; these are strong long lasting catches and will keep the door firmly open, however as with all plastics they will deteriorate over time and the barrel on the male half will become detached. With regards to pushing the two together just make sure the two halves marry well, and then a firm push should be sufficient; it is unlikely this is the standard retainer and may have been replaced by a previous owner.
> 
> Regards,
> Chris
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply Chris I have had this van from new , the catch has never worked properly as with a long list of other problems.

David


----------



## rotorywing

arao99 said:


> My Habitation door will stay open if I can get male part on door into the female part on the outside wall of the motorhome using a teaspoon ,does anyone no how to adjust the catch or is it just a cheap Elddis catch.
> 
> :x
> David


I have the same catch and I give the female part a quick blast with silicon spray.......works.

Martin


----------



## arao99

Many Thanks Martin tried wd40 works a treat for the first time in 2 years


----------



## jiwawa

I've just had the very cheery Chris from Premier Motorhomes on the phone. 

I'd contacted him thro his website when I couldn't find the door catch he'd mentioned earlier in the thread. 

Result? 2 catches on their way to Belfast for the princely (or devilish?) sum of £6.66.

Many thanks Chris - great service!


----------



## beagle2

Thanks everyone, I'm going to try those Dethleffs ones so Chris I'll be giving you a ring, looks like you might be selling a few of these as I'm obviously not the only one to be really annoyed by these catches.

On my particular van they are fixed near to the hinged side of the door (which probably makes them even less effective than usual), so I can't try some of the ingenious solutions in this thread, as you can't reach the damn thing with the door open. 

Makes you wonder why so many manufacturers seem content to stick with them doesn't it? Do customers just suffer in silence (apart from the slamming of doors!)


----------



## WildThingsKev

> JWW I've just had the very cheery Chris from Premier Motorhomes on the phone.
> 
> I'd contacted him thro his website when I couldn't find the door catch he'd mentioned earlier in the thread.
> 
> Result? 2 catches on their way to Belfast for the princely (or devilish?) sum of £6.66.
> 
> Many thanks Chris - great service!


Likewise


----------



## fabfive

Like Aldra, I bought some fab suction cups from a stand at Newark M'home show in the Spring (it is back there next weekend).

They are really good, heavy duty cups and they were displaying them as ideal for holding doors open. Main reason I wanted some was to have a couple to hold clips for our awning and keep the tunnel flush with the van (another idea I think I got off this site). Lots of potential uses, so I bought a few - after all, I was struggling to find any other new gadgets to buy that day, and it is unheard of for me to buy nothing at one of these shows!!


----------



## Yaxley

Kev1
I have a similar Hobby to yours. The door doesn't close back against the body.
My solution which is really a bodge is to screw a hook into the floor under the edge of the van and use an expanding bungee with hooks at each end one to the hook and the other to one of the pockets on the inside of the door. My Hobby is 2006 and I assume you have two pockets on the inside of the door. It is where i keep the various elec connections.
I have seen the same Hobby a year later with a fixed arm to hold the door open. Obviously the designers at Hobby got the message after about 8 years. 
Ian


----------

